# Jon or anyone have pics of an E46 SEDAN with Tanin interior?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

jk330i said:


> *Is this question too hard to answer *


No, but even we're multi-slackers, we need a little time to respond 13940039 threads simultaneously


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *I believe you can still order the components. *


Clem, I asked the dealership, what would be if the leather in my car gets damaged and needs to be repaired. They said no problem, but new order is not possible :dunno:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Clem, I asked the dealership, what would be if the leather in my car gets damaged and needs to be repaired. They said no problem, but new order is not possible :dunno: *


That's what I meant about still being able to order components. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Clem said:


> *That's what I meant about still being able to order components. :thumbup: *


Hehe, OK, I'll start with the rear seats. We don't want to draw too much attention


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: anyone have pics of an E46 SEDAN with Tanin interior?*



Clem said:


> *:dunno: :dunno: *












Index of Jon Shafer


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Ahhh Monseuir Shafer even better. Tanin on a dark car I likey. :thumbup:

Thank you


----------

